# NVIDIA Fermi-based GeForce Accelerator Spotted Working



## btarunr (Nov 18, 2009)

"This puppy here, is Fermi" announced a proud Jen-Hsun Huang, NVIDIA's CEO. The shiny, chrome-decked Tesla GPGPU accelerator that makes use of NVIDIA's Fermi architecture, soon turned out to be a mock-up, aimed solely at announcing the completion of development of the Fermi architecture. It was also strategically timed to coincide with AMD's market launch of the industry's first DirectX 11 compliant graphics cards under the Fermi is significant since it supports the DirectX 11 API. Today ironically, on the occasion of AMD's launch of its "Hemlock" Radeon HD 5970 flagship accelerator, a picture showing a working consumer graphics variant of Fermi working. It is as if to assert that a Fermi derivative is no more the paperweight it was when it was first paraded to the media. 

NVIDIA's Fermi GPU architecture is to be implemented in three variants: GF100, GT300, and GT300GL, to drive three of the company's product lines: GeForce, Tesla, and Quadro, respectively. GF100 is of utmost relevance to us. A picture leaked recently to Bright Side of News shows a GeForce accelerator based on GF100 to be working, where it appears to be rendering the Unigine Heaven DirectX 11 benchmark. This early sighting, however, doesn't mean that the product is any closer to its launch. It is still slated for Q1 2010, meaning that it will miss out on the X-Mas shopping season. The GF100 GPU is said to have 512 shader cores, and connects to GDDR5 memory across a 384-bit wide memory interface.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## v12dock (Nov 18, 2009)

Just in time for the old 5970.


----------



## crow1001 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lots of proof that it's working in that pic.. so where is the 5870 hiding..


----------



## Steevo (Nov 18, 2009)

I notice no other big news, almost like this was the only working one out of the bunch, and no performance numbers, almost like they are suffering setbacks, and no pricing......


Still vaporware until it gets to W1zz.


Look at the plugs on it, for a single GPU? So it must be at the 300W already with just one core, mebey no dual GPU variant this time?

And usually when you take a picture of a working system the fan is not shown moving as the short photo shutter time makes it appear to be stopped, this one the fan is still moving quite fast, almost like it was running like a leaf blower, or shopped.


----------



## wolf (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome, something is better than nothing


----------



## HTC (Nov 18, 2009)

Question: is it possible to, using this pic, measure the length of this card? Unless perspective prevents this 

Is it me or does this card seem, @ least, as long as Hemlock?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 18, 2009)

The reason I won't take this leak seriously is because [covertly], NVIDIA is trying to be a 16 year-old girl who says "I've got awesome ***s and I can show them to you", when in fact she has a couple of more years to go before boasting of anything real (or when they can be on any use of you, without sending you to jail).

At least you get to know what it (the card) looks like.


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 18, 2009)

This must be a joke....
Dual 8-pin for a (looks to be single GPU) card?

Edit: Nevermind, its 6+8pins crappy pic...


----------



## btarunr (Nov 18, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> This must be a joke....
> Dual 8-pin for a (looks to be single GPU) card?



On close inspection it's 6+8 pin.


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 18, 2009)

btarunr said:


> On close inspection it's 6+8 pin.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091118/bta1873je.jpg


The pic is a little too small for me I guess


----------



## btarunr (Nov 18, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> The pic is a little too small for me I guess



Hold down ctrl and turn up your scroll-wheel?


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 18, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Hold down ctrl and turn up your scroll-wheel?


That gives me a big blur :shadedshu


----------



## Steevo (Nov 18, 2009)

Usher in a new era by Nvidia of high power use, leaf blower attributes, and broken promises.


I really can't wait to see these in action though, if they fold like a mother, and game better than the red offering, for a REASONABLE PRICE, I will get one. ATI has good hardware, but unless they get off their ass now and push hard for GPGPU support on their systems they are going to keep playing second fiddle to Nvidia.


----------



## lism (Nov 18, 2009)

crow1001 said:


> Lots of proof that it's working in that pic.. so where is the 5870 hiding..



lol. The whole board + GFX is fake. What you see is a HD5870 on the top of the picture doing all the work


----------



## Benetanegia (Nov 18, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Look at the plugs on it, for a single GPU? So it must be at the 300W already with just one core, mebey no dual GPU variant this time?



Or at 225w (slot+6pin+6pin = 225 = slot+8pin), but want to be on the safe side... or more OC potential, whatever.

This could be the dual GPU card anyway. It is rumored to be released at the same time. It's been said time and time again that Nvidia will release the dual-gpu card at the same time as the other two high-end variants. Granted, all that has been said are basically rumors, but IMO there's no sense in believing some rumors more than others (within reasonable limits), after all, they are all rumors and we are speculating.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 18, 2009)

what like 6th of the shaders but with 128bit more bus width... cant wait to a nv ati dual


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 18, 2009)

Steevo said:


> I really can't wait to see these in action though, if they fold like a mother, and game better than the red offering, for a REASONABLE PRICE



Yeah, I would think that "price" is one of Nvidia's biggest concerns right now. Because then if they make the GT300 series overpriced like they have in the past then ATI might take over, Especially they way people are spending money these days. I have always been a big fan of Nvidia but AMD and ATI is definitely more bang for your buck. C'mon nVidia! Do the right thing!


----------



## shevanel (Nov 18, 2009)

check your mail... you will find a non-complete clause soon. nvidia giving away gpu's for people to sign form that prevents you from buying ATI for 10 years..

just kidding, but i think i sense a bit of conceit and they will probably show it in the price.

seems everytime something new was OFFICIALLY ANNOUNCED from ATI the next day something SPECULATIVE would follow right behind..

Remember the jack-sawed card?

don't call me biased, ive never owned an ATI card but it would take alot to sway me to not buy 5850/5870


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 18, 2009)

btarunr said:


> 512 shader cores, and connects to GDDR5 memory across a 384-bit wide memory interface.


specs sound good, but it looks big


----------



## dir_d (Nov 18, 2009)

Massive thread about this on OCN people think its fake theres another mobo on the shelf that could be running a 5870.


----------



## Binge (Nov 18, 2009)

shevanel said:


> what like 6th of the shaders but with 128bit more bus width... cant wait to a nv ati dual



put down the reefer bro!  You can't compare ATI shaders to NV shaders!


----------



## Selene (Nov 18, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Massive thread about this on OCN people think its fake theres another mobo on the shelf that could be running a 5870.



you guys need your tin foil hats.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 18, 2009)

Cross-posting from XS:



			
				JjyKs said:
			
		

> Yeah. Checked this picture out and saw very much mistakes with it..
> Original picture here.
> 
> 
> ...



Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 18, 2009)

It sure is a shotty pic though.. geeze. I like how they say "I cant see any hdd cables form the reflection" lol


----------



## Steevo (Nov 18, 2009)

I see no memory, but the red cable is a sata cable. I see the blur from the fan blades spinnning, and yes that is another board with a sound card, and some sort of fan spinning. I see no lights on the keyboard, and I see other cables, but the mouse is on, and the display is showing tessellation on the fragon dragon. But the stairs in the background don't look right.


Either way, still vapor.


Breathe the dark green fumes fanbois.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 18, 2009)

Selene said:


> you guys need your tin foil hats.



You just gotta look closer


----------



## aj28 (Nov 18, 2009)

While I agree that the second PC with the random sound card is more than a little bit sketchy, there are about twenty thousand different ways they could have faked this and made it look orders of magnitude more realistic than this nonsense. It can't have been leaked by nVidia, unless they failed to fire the guy who designed the fake Fermi PCB and halved his already near non-existant attention to detail.

Of course you really do need to ask yourself - If nVidia did have a working GF100, why wouldn't they have issued an official press release about it? Specs? Benchmarks? Even a little bit of corporate smack talk? It just doesn't make sense that they would choose this way to make it public.

Rogue employee with a shitty cell phone is always a possibility though, but it still doesn't answer the aforementioned question.

That said, long card is long.


----------



## lemode (Nov 18, 2009)

btarunr said:


> The reason I won't take this leak seriously is because [covertly], NVIDIA is trying to be a 16 year-old girl who says "I've got awesome ***s and I can show them to you", when in fact she has a couple of more years to go before boasting of anything real (or when they can be on any use of you, without sending you to jail).


----------



## evillman (Nov 18, 2009)

All i know is that waiting is the best way to know what is to come.


----------



## Imsochobo (Nov 18, 2009)

still a long while to, interested if it can game on par with ati, or just crunch numbers... not in 3dmark but in superpi and alike!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 18, 2009)

nvida faking again?


----------



## devguy (Nov 18, 2009)

Perhaps nVidia is going to do what ATI did with the 2900xt as far as the 6+8pin situation goes?  In otherwords, you can run the card fine with dual 6pins, but overdrive (or whatever nVidia uses) will be completely locked out unless you plug in the 8pin.

Actually, after reading the Anandtech review of Hemlock, I'm surprised AMD didn't put dual 8pin connectors on it (with the same option above).  They left the gap for a second 8pin, but it wasn't used...


----------



## ColdAsIce (Nov 18, 2009)

I guess they dont need it but there is no "power on" "reset" cables atached to mainboard.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahahaha such a fake. Just the small proof that people have already pointed out plus they conveniently left the FPS outa the camera shot.


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 18, 2009)

ColdAsIce said:


> I guess they dont need it but there is no "power on" "reset" cables atached to mainboard.



It's an open bench, I assume the motherboard has its own power/reset buttons.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 18, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Cross-posting from XS:
> 
> 
> 
> Draw your own conclusions.








Seriously.. I really want some damn nvidia dx11 cards so my 5850 will be under 200$ by next year!


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Nov 19, 2009)

ATI is stealing all the thunder atm. Wouldn't be too surprise if this cost a liver like every other NV card when it first came out. I rather take red team on price/performace.


----------



## Benetanegia (Nov 19, 2009)

Ey guys maybe you can help me, because I think I might be going crazy or something. The reason is that when I look at a picture showing two testbeds on a pair of shelves, with a graphics card each that look identical to my eyes, the first thing that comes to my mind is that if I was an engineer, maybe my boss would want me to work on more than one engineering sample at a time, so that I have something to do besides making pellets with my navel lint while the benchmarks are running on one of them, and well... be productive.

The second thing that comes to my mind also worries me, because that thing is, should I want to take a photo of one of those cards, I'd choose the one in which I don't have to climb on a chair in order to get a good shot, wether it is the one performing the benchmark at that moment or not. I'd do that especially if that card is the one at table level and thus will let me include the monitor in a more natural perspective.

I see no one thinks anything remotedly close to this, so like I said, I think I'm going crazy, because I see and think of things that apparently can't exist, can't happen. Should I go to the doctor?


----------



## Disparia (Nov 19, 2009)

nVidia sympathizer!!! GET HIM!!!

J/K... I have three computers on my desk right now  If my desk wasn't in the living room, I'd probably go case less with all them (zip ties and wire-rack shelving).


----------



## AsRock (Nov 19, 2009)

HTC said:


> Question: is it possible to, using this pic, measure the length of this card? Unless perspective prevents this
> 
> Is it me or does this card seem, @ least, as long as Hemlock?



Looks about the length a a mobo or even a little short of it. The card looks deeper thats for sure which looks like it comes close tot he next PCI-e connector.


Only fan boys will enjoy this as this to be honest is nothing special.  One crappy as pic  o plz.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 19, 2009)

It would be lulz if NVIDIA bought an ATI 5xxx card to drive the monitor, and had a fake Fermi PCB with the fan wired up to look like it was running. 

Who knows, the image on the screen could just be a picture for all we know.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 19, 2009)

ColdAsIce said:


> I guess they dont need it but there is no "power on" "reset" cables atached to mainboard.


Good catch! Yeah its a fake.  :shadedshu


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Seriously.. I really want some damn nvidia dx11 cards so my 5850 will be under 200$ by next year!



This FTMFW.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 19, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> nVidia sympathizer!!! GET HIM!!!
> 
> J/K... I have three computers on my desk right now  If my desk wasn't in the living room, I'd probably go case less with all them (zip ties and wire-rack shelving).



Sympathizer? thats being kind, j/k


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Good catch! Yeah its a fake.  :shadedshu



Are you joking?  I hope you're being sarcastic.  Anyone can boot a PC without power and reset switches.  Just short the pins with a screw driver. :shadedshu


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> Are you joking?  I hope you're being sarcastic.  Anyone can boot a PC without power and reset switches.  Just short the pins with a screw driver. :shadedshu



Fake fermie is fake. :shadedshu
Besides, you don't need 2 mice, LOL.


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Fake fermie is fake. :shadedshu
> Besides, why do you need 2 mice, LOL.



Well I don't see proof it's real, but I also don't see proof that it's fake.  About there being more than one mouse/keyboard... really?  I still hope you're being sarcastic.  I'm going to post a pic of my work bench in a bit just to confuse you (since multiple mice are confusing) more.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> Well I don't see proof it's real, but I also don't see proof that it's fake.  About there being more than one mouse/keyboard... really?  I still hope you're being sarcastic.  I'm going to post a pic of my work bench in a bit just to confuse you (since multiple mice are confusing) more.


I hope you are being sarcastic, because what you said won't prove anything.  lol
Besides none of the motherboard's diodes are on which do illuminate.  The motherboard isn't turned on.  Although he didn't mention that I did notice (assuming that's a Asus Rampage 2 Extreme).  So sit back and relax, there is no reason why you should get yourself so worked up about it LOL.


----------



## wolf (Nov 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> Well I don't see proof it's real, but I also don't see proof that it's fake.



That pretty much sums it up, just a lot of believers that it is fake.

I still believe its within the realm of possibility, given its actually there in the flesh, its just whether its actually running Unigine Heaven or not.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 19, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Sympathizer? thats being kind, j/k



Too tired to be creative tonight.

Besides, he might actually be going crazy from days of nVidia vs ATI threads 

I'll let that happen naturally once he figures it out... Fermi GeForce is an anagram for: Office Merger!!! THAT'S RIGHT! ATI IS BUYING OUT NVIDIA! You heard it here first!!!


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I hope you are being sarcastic, because what you said won't prove anything.  lol



All I'm pointing out is that you made a bold bold claim with robust certainty when in reality, you don't know.  You say something is fake because of a lack of buttons in a benching environment... Just to reiterate I am only doubting the claim that it is fake because of a lack of power and reset switch on an open bench, and I have reason to believe all of the "it's fake" claims are just opinion.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> All I'm pointing out is that you made a bold bold claim with robust certainty when in reality, you don't know.  You say something is fake because of a lack of buttons in a benching environment... Just to reiterate I am only doubting the claim that it is fake because of a lack of power and reset switch on an open bench, and I have reason to believe all of the "it's fake" claims are just opinion.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091119/IMG_0454381.jpg


You do realize that the motherboard is actually not on don't you? Re-read my previous post (which you only quoted part of it).


----------



## hat (Nov 19, 2009)

As for the length, add 2 inches to the length of the board and there you go.

Could it be possible? Is Longcard really going to dethrone Longcat?


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You do realize that the motherboard is actually not on don't you? Re-read my previous post (which you only quoted part of it).



I like how your edit of that post included a bit about "relaxing".  You're right that is a RIIE, but the LEDs aren't anywhere near that area.  They're behind the card.  Also since that's an RIIE there is a power and reset switch on board.   The LEDs are in those power/reset buttons, at the north bridge, and near the top of the board.  The leds aren't very bright either.  I should know, I owned one.

For argument's sake here's a pic.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 19, 2009)

Maybe they turned the dam lights off in the bios..


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Maybe they turned the dam lights off in the bios..



There's no way you could see the LEDs in the picture they took.  Physically impossible.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> I like how your edit of that post included a bit about "relaxing".  You're right that is a RIIE, but the LEDs aren't anywhere near that area.  They're behind the card.  Also since that's an RIIE there is a power and reset switch on board.   The LEDs are in those power/reset buttons, at the north bridge, and near the top of the board.  The leds aren't very bright either.  I should know, I owned one.
> 
> For argument's sake here's a pic. http://interface.centraltreasure.co...s/2009/07/asus_rampage_ii_extreme-core-i7.jpg







There you go and I find it hilarious that you are defending this to such a degree that you are actually upset that I as well as others don't believe that this is real.  You yourself cannot prove that it is real yet find yourself up in arms when others see subtle differences that lead to the opinion that none of that is real.  And yes, you should see the diodes either through reflection or through it's illumination, LOL!


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/pic.jpg
> There you go and I find it hilarious that you are defending this to such a degree that you are actually upset that I as well as others don't believe that this is real.  You yourself cannot prove that it is real yet find yourself up in arms when others see subtle differences that lead to the opinion that none of that is real.  And yes, you should see them either through reflection or through it's illumination, LOL!



Defending what?  I'm just saying your statement is wrong.  I owned a board and there was no LED diode at the bottom of the board.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> Defending what?  I'm just saying your statement is wrong.  I owned a board and there was no LED diode at the bottom of the board.


LOL, and you cannot offer any evidence to the contrary.  All you've done is shown that you don't agree.  Be that as it may the information provided as to why we don't believe it's real hasn't been refuted by you to substantiate your claims at this time.  Although it's clear you're willing to defend that it's real.


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> LOL, and you cannot offer any evidence to the contrary.  All you've done is shown that you don't agree.  Be that as it may the information provided as to why we don't believe it's real hasn't been refuted by you to substantiate your claims at this time.  Although it's clear you're willing to defend that it's real.



I can't offer ANY evidence???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yGMbiNBoTg


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> I can't offer ANY evidence???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yGMbiNBoTg


No, you haven't other then say that you don't believe that we don't believe it's real


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2009)

3:50


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> 3:50



lol :shadedshu
In any case the best you can do at this time is say that we don't agree.  Anything else you try to refute is fool-hardy at best.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 19, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Anything else you try to refute is fool-hardy at best.



It's not. Attack the message, not the messenger.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 19, 2009)

btarunr said:


> It's not. Attack the message, not the messenger.


It wasn't intended to attack him but to refute his belief that he thinks I am wrong.  Although it wasn't my intention to give that impression I do offer my apology any way.  We can agree to disagree but that makes neither of us ultimate right or wrong about this.  We simply have a difference of opinions.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 19, 2009)

He provided you with a video of a working motherboard showing no motherboard lights. You accuse him of ignoring arguments.


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2009)

Let's let everyone make up their own minds. No need to continue the merry go round. It's a picture off of a social networking site afterall. It is a picture and nothing more. Please keep conversation civil and respectful. Thanks.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 19, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> He provided you with a video of a working motherboard showing no motherboard lights. You accuse him of ignoring arguments.


The issue isn't about the motherboard in and of itself but the subtle circumstances surround how this was presented.
1. No motherboard diode lights that signify that the motherboard is turned on
2. No real press release 
3. Another PC and mouse which are turned on and appears to be in used
4. Omitted benchmark results and no other benchmark results
etc.  So, the issue about just "no lights on the motherboard" is not the issue in and of itself as the ultimate means to refute that this is true.  It's the other issues surrounding this that brings an opinion other then this is real.  So, in order for me and others to believe this I would like to see the actual video card and benchmark results.  The presentation here just doesn't look legit to me.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry E,

1) Binge's point, the one you quoted, refutes this.
2) Its a leaked photo, not official
3) Binge showed you his testing area that has multiple PCs. I once had 3 PCs out of case, on a desk, hooked to 1 monitor via KVM switch. And I'm only a hobbyist. This is their job.
4) Its a leaked photo, not official

I don't care one way or another. It'll get here when it gets here. ATi will lower prices or something, or release a faster OCed version. Nvidia will do stuff like they did last time. More on so forth, rinse repeat graphics wars.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 19, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Sorry E,
> 
> 1) Binge's point, the one you quoted, refutes this.
> 2) Its a leaked photo, not official
> ...



None of that actually provides any insight to the legitimacy of the pic. Sorry but he is not the author of the pic presented here which is in dispute.  Therefore, what he does cannot be implied as to how that pic came about.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 19, 2009)

But it refutes your claims to its invalidity.

In other words, neutral ground.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 19, 2009)

i dont really care but i have to butt in here, nvidia is a gutted pig and there bleeding Consumers anything they can secretly release do give nvidia boys something to cling onto there gonna do, hell this card might be real more power if it is, i wanna see its benches, i dont wanna see a shitty 2mp camera picture of it, thats just bullshit, hell i could make the fermi 5000 at work with stenciles plastic and some spray paint. anyhow thats my opinion i hope its real, i really do for everyone sake, if not nvidia is just digging themselves a hole


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 19, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Sorry but he is not the author of the pic presented here which is in dispute.  Therefore, what he does cannot be implied as to how that pic came about.



I just read your edit Eastcoast. You're saying he's not allowed to comment on the circumstances of the photo because its not his? Do you not see how ironic that is?


----------



## AddSub (Nov 19, 2009)

This thread = back and to the left, back and to the left, back and to the left, back and to the left.... * infinity. 


Who cares if it's real or not? Come December or January at the latest we will be reading reviews on it, or buying them by the dozen on Newegg (my plan at least), if TSMC does their part that is.


----------



## wolf (Nov 19, 2009)

I think the best way to look at it (what I think Binge is trying to say) is that the picture is Inconclusive.

Take for example the Fermi card that Jen waved around a few motnhs back, that was conclusively debunked, this has not been.

wouldn't it be cool if it was real? that means one step closer to more competition, and ATi lowering the prices on 5 series cards.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 19, 2009)

AddSub said:


> This thread = back and to the left, back and to the left, back and to the left, back and to the left.... * infinity.
> Who cares if it's real or not? Come December or January at the latest we will be reading reviews on it, or buying them by the dozen on Newegg (my plan at least), if TSMC does their part that is.




I'll probably wait until their '360' or whatever version gets cheap. Toss 3 of them into my folding rig and move my GTX260s down the line.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 19, 2009)

biggest decision you guys need to start thinking about is whether it's going to be your arm or your leg. your choice. this pic means nothing. if it was a video of a bench, then cool. right now it's something to give nvidia campers something to talk about so ATI doesnt steal the entire show...

hype = drama = money.

MTV baby.


----------



## Benetanegia (Nov 19, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Besides, he might actually be going crazy from days of nVidia vs ATI threads



I am. I am actually going crazy by hearing all the nonsense that some people take as hard proof of some of the issues.

Really, if someone is here saying that he is an enthusiast and never had more than one computer powered on at a time, with a switch to change which one is displayed on the monitor, with their old mouse and kb attached to the other PC or saying that he never made a short in the mb in order to power on his testbed, then that is not an enthusiast. Period. 

I knew my comment was going to be depreciated and myself was going to be taken as fanboy, because only a fanboy can have an opinion other than "Nvidia sucks and this is obviously fake, because there are no lights where there shouldn't be lights and because a high-grade engineer has more than one PC and there's a second mouse in the other side of the table where we can't see shit about what there is, for all we know there could be another PC there, but it's still fake". These forums work this way after all and they are getting worse by the day. That's why I tried to suggest my point through sarcasm, rather than directly point it out directly. Binge did that, providing more than enough proofs and still got flamed. Ridiculous!! :shadedshu


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 19, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> I am. I am actually going crazy by hearing all the nonsense that some people take as hard proof of some of the issues.
> 
> Really, if someone is here saying that he is an enthusiast and never had more than one computer powered on at a time, with a switch to change which one is displayed on the monitor, with their old mouse and kb attached to the other PC or saying that he never made a short in the mb in order to power on his testbed, then that is not an enthusiast. Period.
> 
> I knew my comment was going to be depreciated and myself was going to be taken as fanboy, because only a fanboy can have an opinion other than "Nvidia sucks and this is obviously fake, because there are no lights where there shouldn't be lights and because a high-grade engineer has more than one PC and there's a second mouse in the other side of the table where we can't see shit about what there is, for all we know there could be another PC there, but it's still fake". These forums work this way after all and they are getting worse by the day. That's why I tried to suggest my point through sarcasm, rather than directly point it out directly. Binge did that, providing more than enough proofs and still got flamed. Ridiculous!! :shadedshu



Exactly why i dont post about this kinda shit. I let the flamewars bypass me after the AMD/ATI/Quakecon thing.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> Well I don't see proof it's real, but I also don't see proof that it's fake.  About there being more than one mouse/keyboard... really?  I still hope you're being sarcastic.  I'm going to post a pic of my work bench in a bit just to confuse you (since multiple mice are confusing) more.



+1 to this comment.

Could be real or not, either way it doesn't matter as we the public won't be getting our hands on the card til its released anyway.


----------



## amschip (Nov 19, 2009)

Taking into account a recent fake tesla appearance I would defintely be considering this a fake one. To add more to it consider this: there was this article saying that developer of bullet physics engine was using nvidia cards for development. I would bet my ass on that nvidia not having dx11 card at hand would be using ati one for some kind of testing, comparison etc. That would explain working uengine bench.


----------



## Benetanegia (Nov 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> Well I don't see proof it's real, but I also don't see proof that it's fake.  About there being more than one mouse/keyboard... really?  I still hope you're being sarcastic.  I'm going to post a pic of my work bench in a bit just to confuse you (since multiple mice are confusing) more.



And now that I remember... I'm going to confuse him even further, because I've been actually using more than one mouse in the same PC some years ago. Around 8 years ago I bought this: Logitech Cordless Desktop, because I wanted a cordless kb/mouse so that I could use my PC on my living room's TV too. My main PC is and has always been on my bedroom and living room is around 10 m away from there, I had it connected to the TV with an RF device (far from perfect, I know). I also used to move the kb around when listening to music, using the kb's special keys to navigate songs (eg when shaving in the bathroom). Thing is, surprise, surprise, the mouse sucked for gaming, so I bought a regular mouse for playing (and later a G5) and had the 2 mouses conected at the same time.

EDIT: BTW. Anyone wants REAL proofs?







- "Souncard without wires on it?" -> I can't remember the last time I plugged anything in my sound card:










- "is these wires going to keyboard?", "I can't see any HDD cables plugged in from the reflection", "Do you see any memory here?"


----------



## Steevo (Nov 19, 2009)

To infinity........and beyond!!!!


Really, untill we hear the good word from Nvidia, this is hearsay, and possibly something some geek came up with. Or it could be real, something a engineer who is probably prohibited from bringing a camera to work used his phone to snap a pic and send it off, and that started this all.


Either way, I don't see anything from Nvidia besides a remake of the MARS 285 and a mention of 1K as the price. So they still have vapor, we still have nothing, and some people will fall hard on the sword if they don't get their shit together.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 19, 2009)

Just my thoughts, after seeing that pic . . .

I can't claim one way or the other - one could look at the PCIE connectors on the VGA and claim that if one PSU was powering the card, both cables would come from the same direction . . .

One could look at the small amount of space around the mouse and say there's no enough room for someone to properly operate the mouse . . .

One could look at the screen and say that beacuse the numbers are blurred, it could be a screen saver . . .

One could look at the Audigy on the top shelf, and say that it's an antique test setup, so it couldn't house a modern GPU . . .



Seriously, guys - if the pic _is_ legit, it would've been taken from an engineers workstation . . . 

Now - y'all know the kind of clutter we keep our personal rigs and hardware setups in - if you were working around it all day long, swapping components in and out, you know it'd be more of a mess . . .

Regarding the no power/reset cables - the pic doesn't show the lower right headers of the board - so one can't draw conclusions in that aspect, and the reflection on the GPU cooler doesn't show much beyond the chasis fan header.

Regarding the board on the shelf above the VGA - well, there's obviously no power switch on that board, so whatever vid card is installed there probably isn't running ATM . . .

And tll athose cables along the side of the monitor - they could be going to a shelf above the top motherboard . . .

Regarding the keyboard/mouse in the background - there could be another monitor behind the visible one connected to that setup . . . I don't have pixelated x-ray vision, so I can't confirm or deny that theory . . .

<sigh>

Just some thoughts, guys . . .


----------



## Benetanegia (Nov 19, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> Now - y'all know the kind of clutter we keep our personal rigs and hardware setups in - if you were working around it all day long, swapping components in and out, you know it'd be more of a mess . . .



Not making an argument, but I tend to have my desktop clean and if I was to photograph it I would definately clean it a bit, maybe that's just me.

The other side of my room, the one that is not close to the monitor/kb/mouse that's another story. I'm not claiming to be a "clean" person.  I just like to be free to move around when working/gaming.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 19, 2009)

untill there are proper review samples and release dates take everything with a pinch of salt, its cynical but hell its better than being suckered into false news (note im not suggesting this is false just that there maybe false news out there)

EDIT: to me it looks like there are 2 motherboards, one up top and one bellow, 2 mice so to me i think there are 2 pcs; doesnt mean that both are running because only one monitor is displaying so it could be another system without Fermi running or Fermi running

evidence is inconclusive


----------



## zithe (Nov 19, 2009)

Misread the title and thought it was a new thread. "Fermi-based Geforce Accelerator *Stopped* Working"


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 19, 2009)

You know, I just realized something. 

To everyone who says the second mouse is proof of a second system running the game and that the Fermi card isn't running:

The assumption is made that the second mouse and keyboard seen in the pic are evidence that a second system, seen above the Fermi card, is running the monitor. Many believe the Fermi card isn't actually on. Why would they bother getting a second mouse, lighting it up and placing it beside an 'off' motherboard if they already had a mouse, lit up and everything that would be placed right in the same place as the first one? The logic that they would have to follow for the 'second mouse argument' to be true is completely screwy.

Therefore second mouse (and keyboard if you look) -> second, separate workstation (including its own monitor, obscured by the monitor visible. _Not_ second mouse -> different computer, same workstation + fake.

Interestingly what it all boils down to is shoddy marketing practices though.


----------



## Edito (Nov 19, 2009)

No metter how well ATI cards perform the way nvidia build the things its just different the design the special touches the colors i like ATi but nvidia blows me away every time and will not be different with the GT300 i think...


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 19, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> Not making an argument, but I tend to have my desktop clean and if I was to photograph it I would definately clean it a bit, maybe that's just me.
> 
> The other side of my room, the one that is not close to the monitor/kb/mouse that's another story. I'm not claiming to be a "clean" person.  I just like to be free to move around when working/gaming.





I can agree with that - big reason why I've never posted any pics of my desk, or my current rig status . . . it looks horrible 

But, I'm sure the majority of us here fall into the "hit-by-a-tornado" category . . . just trying to point out that an engineer's workstation is going to look a mess with a bunch of stuff all over . . . seems a lot of people here expect a "leaked" hardware pic to look like it came straight from the lab instead of a workstation


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 20, 2009)

WHy would they be using Dell monitors?


----------



## AsRock (Nov 20, 2009)

The more and more i look at this pic it looks like a photoshop job as the right side of it don't even look like it should be there.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 20, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> WHy would they be using Dell monitors?



Dell make good monitors, why wouldnt they ?


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 20, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> WHy would they be using Dell monitors?




Probably cheaper than using Samsung . . . besides, with the overhead that's gone into the long R&D process of Fermi, 1337-LCD is not on the priorities list


----------



## shevanel (Nov 20, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> WHy would they be using Dell monitors?



you'd lose an appendage if you tried to take my Dell monitor. best monitor ive ever owned.


----------



## Benetanegia (Nov 20, 2009)

That Dell monitor is about the best 24" consumer LCD you can (could) get...


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 20, 2009)

ColdAsIce said:


> I guess they dont need it but there is no "power on" "reset" cables atached to mainboard.



 1 thanks is given for observation the rest of you deserve to


----------



## idx (Nov 21, 2009)

Save your words ATI fans , nVidia fans. without any doubt if the specifications of the new NV100 GPU - "GF100" that we heard about it is true , then all of us we know that this GPU or "CpGPU" will be the end of ATI . with the specifications that we heard about.. it can easily hit the Super computer level in the performance, if what nVidia saying is true then this Chip can run as CPU,GPU and even as GPGPU on your desktop PC. I really want to see this chip running on real test.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, 6+8 when AMD is 6+6 is the typical big problem=big hammer solution NVIDIA favors (larger dies instead of smaller, more efficient dies).  Other than that, nothing really stands out.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 21, 2009)

well as i know now 6+8 = 2 more grounds that's it there's no more current available just 2 grounds, which in my experience = no big deal, now if the extra 2 pins were +12volts and ground  respective, i could see why they where used but not as they are at the moment here's a little link to a site i used the other week enjoy


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 22, 2009)

if there is GT300 right now why show as a sneaky picture


----------



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2009)

> Update:
> Although many readers believe the picture is just fake, NVIDIA’s exec has proved its authenticity at the opening ceremony of NVIDIA’s first experience store located in Guangzhou, China.
> Drew Henry, NVIDIA’s Senior Director of Platform Products presented exactly the same picture showing GF100 GPU running the DX11 benchmark with his cell phone. It appears that AMD did put plenty of pressure on NVIDIA with the launch of latest Radeon HD 5800 series and HD 5970, but, who is saying the truth when claiming their own offering is “The fastest graphics card on the planet”? Only time will tell.



http://en.expreview.com/2009/11/18/nvidia-gf100-gpu-seen-in-action.html#more-5878


----------



## wolf (Nov 22, 2009)

An interesting development, thanks btarunr


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 22, 2009)

btarunr said:


> http://en.expreview.com/2009/11/18/nvidia-gf100-gpu-seen-in-action.html#more-5878



He took his cell out and did something as ridiculous as that? Really? :shadedshu


----------



## Selene (Nov 22, 2009)

I think this should be the end of the drama.
http://www.vizworld.com/2009/11/nvidias-fermi-sc09/


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 23, 2009)

It wont, because thats the workstation card.

And Dell gets their LCDs from an OEM so if that is the "best" consumer 24" you can buy then another company has something better. My point being, with all of Nvidias money youd figure they wouldnt be using DELL LCDs. Dont look at the quality of the LCD, look at the fact that its a Dell and with somebody said its a "consumer" LCD.


----------



## Benetanegia (Nov 23, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> And Dell gets their LCDs from an OEM so if that is the "best" consumer 24" you can buy then another company has something better. My point being, with all of Nvidias money youd figure they wouldnt be using DELL LCDs. Dont look at the quality of the LCD, look at the fact that its a Dell and with somebody said its a "consumer" LCD.



Dell makes and has been making their own monitors for ages, just like HP has, just to put another example. They do not "rebrand" cheap OEM parts by any means, if that is your point. Furthermore when I said consumer I was speaking of the target price more than anything else. i.e sub $500 as opposed to $3000-$5000 that a real professional display would cost.  

http://www.anandtech.com/displays/showdoc.aspx?i=3302&p=4




















> In terms of overall performance, quality, and features, one LCD rises above the others. The Dell 2408WFP looks the same as the 2407WFP, but it offers additional input options, an improved color gamut, and amazing color accuracy even without calibration. Dell has become the 800-pound gorilla of the LCD market, offering great products at very affordable prices. The 2408WFP may not be the cheapest LCD on the market, but if we had to choose one 24" LCD that would satisfy virtually all users, it's an easy choice. The only blemish on an otherwise perfect scorecard is the 38 ms input lag. That's enough to prevent the 2408WFP from receiving our Gold Editors' Choice award, but it's still worthy of our Silver Editors' Choice. If you're not an extremely competitive FPS gamer, this 24" LCD belongs on the top of your list.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 23, 2009)

Some people take things way to seriously. Go grab a cup of coffee, take a deep breath, and count to 3 then come back to the forums. Kthanx?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 23, 2009)

dell lcd's ftw


----------



## Benetanegia (Nov 23, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Some people take things way to seriously. Go grab a cup of coffee, take a deep breath, and count to 3 then come back to the forums. Kthanx?



I'm not "altered" in any way, so I don't need to do that, thank you very much. My point with the monitor thing is just that Dell actually makes some of the best "consumer" monitors someone can have and the one on the picture is actually one of the best 24". It's a retail product aimed at semi-professionals, not an LCD that will come with the $500 nettop PC. Sorry if you felt offended in any way, but your point with the monitor and Nvidia using Dell in overall was just stupid.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 23, 2009)

Bring it down buys, or infractions will be coming...


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 23, 2009)

Fremi is still just a dream


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 23, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> well as i know now 6+8 = 2 more grounds that's it there's no more current available just 2 grounds, which in my experience = no big deal, now if the extra 2 pins were +12volts and ground  respective, i could see why they where used but not as they are at the moment here's a little link to a site i used the other week enjoy


It means 25w more for this card than the 5870.  It might not use it but NVIDIA was compelled to make it available.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 24, 2009)

So dual processors, a Physx card and a unknown video card make it real and available when?



Not powerful enough to run the physx calculations on chip? Or just trying to get that framerate up?





Untill there is a review from W1zz or someother tech site I trust it is still vapor.


----------

